# Army.Ca Chat



## p_imbeault (22 Jan 2006)

As many of you know a couple months ago, Mr. Bobbit added the Chat Room feature to the Forums. He also went too the trouble of making a chat room specifically for us Cadets.

 I'm not entirely sure how many of us use em, but I was thinking maybe we could arrange for maybe one night a week, or a couple nights a month where we can all (most of us) get on line and maybe use the Cadet Chat Room.
All in favour post here, and maybe give a night of the week when you can come on for an hour or so. See if we cant schedule something for February. 

Looking forward too chatting.
Regards,


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Jan 2006)

I'm available any time except for wednesday and friday nights.


----------



## c.jacob (22 Jan 2006)

Not a bad Idea.  I've been on there before but it'a always been empty.  I'm mostly available during the week except Wednesday.


----------



## yoman (22 Jan 2006)

Not a bad idea. Available almost anytime except Wensday and the weekend.


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Jan 2006)

Alright maybe we can try for a Monday evening, maybe 7pm Pacific Time?


----------



## fraken14 (28 Jan 2006)

I'm good any time except wednesday and thursday and anytime before 5 o'clock


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Feb 2006)

Sorry guys wasn't able to make it on Monday had some personal problems. Hope some of you got a chance to get on.


----------



## c.jacob (2 Feb 2006)

Maybe we should try a different night each week.  Then everybody will have a chance sooner or later.


----------



## DSM Wall (2 Feb 2006)

yeah, i'm willing to, i'm available alost every night of the week, except tuesday nights

cheers


----------



## militarygal (22 Mar 2006)

ya. that sounds good.


----------



## bbbb (25 Mar 2006)

To militarygal, you mentioned age 16 on your profile. Perhaps it would be a good idea to clarify whether you are CF or a cadet as some CF Sgts may take offense to a cadet forgeting to distinguish between Cadet Segeant and Sergeant.

I think wednesday or Tuesday is a good idea unfortunately I have too much work to participate. It's that exam time of year...


----------



## yoman (25 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> To militarygal, you mentioned age 16 on your profile. Perhaps it would be a good idea to clarify whether you are CF or a cadet as some CF Sgts may take offense to a cadet forgeting to distinguish between Cadet Segeant and Sergeant.
> 
> I think wednesday or Tuesday is a good idea unfortunately I have too much work to participate. It's that exam time of year...



Do you see a 16 year old Sgt in the CF?


----------



## Burrows (26 Mar 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> Do you see a 16 year old Sgt in the CF?


Do you see a thread telling you what needs to be done? I do.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36354.0.html


----------



## cadet levesque (11 May 2006)

All nights are good for me but Tuesday that is when my cadet corps meets.


----------



## cadet levesque (27 May 2006)

Were is this chat room anyways, I do not no were to look.  ???


----------



## p_imbeault (27 May 2006)

Very top of the forums, when your logged in to your Army.Ca account you can see it say "Users in chat:X", just click that for instant access, any other info you need can be found by searching, happy chatting


----------



## future medic (31 May 2006)

Great Idea on the chat room meeting 

anytime is good for me except wednesday


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Jun 2006)

Lets see about maybe this Sunday then, see if we can get a few Cadets in there, say around 7PM Pacific


----------

